# Mason Jar?



## bettafishfins (Apr 19, 2013)

For those of you about to tell me that you cannot keep a betta in a mason jar, that is not what I'm using it for. I'm moving, and I actually found a very large bowl that I'm going to use at the new house. I want to know if I can make a mason jar into a nice hide away for a betta. 

Other diy decoration ideas are VERY welcome, as I'm on a tight budget. Pictures please if you have one!


----------



## bettafishfins (Apr 19, 2013)

I was thinking of putting rocks on the sides.


----------



## TakingthePlunge (Jul 6, 2013)

it would probably work, but in my experience, if the top of a hide is clear, the fish can't "see" that there is an obstruction there, and have trouble figuring out how to get out of it to get to the surface for air. This happened once to me by accident, when a fish was floating in one of the cups to acclimate, but the cup lid came off, the cup tipped, and went under. I walked in to see a fishy freaking out because they were trying to swim through the side of the sideways cup, and couldn't get to the air. If you use a mason jar, consider a colored one (which are pretty). And remember, if it's completely clear, it's not offering a whole lot of hide security to the fish. They will still feel exposed.


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

Terra cotta pots and coffee mugs can make great hides! Legos can also be used if you already have some but they aren't cheap to buy!


----------



## JamieL (Jun 4, 2013)

Ac Moore has a lot of colored glass jars/bowls/containers, under $5, plus they always have a 40-55% off one item coupon every week. I just bought a little fish bowl (ha!) for $1, I'm going to tape off a pattern with painters tape and spray it with krylon fusion paint. Otherwise petco has this cute little flower ball cave that's about $5 that my daughter picked out for her tank. If they had it in a color other than purple or pink I'd buy another one for my other tank. (I saw yellow on the website, but you can't pick what color you want online). Coffee mugs are good too, my other betta liked it so much in his temporary tank I might put one back in his new tank. He swam all around the handle and stuff too.


----------



## bettafishfins (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks for the coffee mug idea! I'll definitely use that!


----------

